

NSA Boss Says US Gov't Needs To Stop Journalists Reporting On Snowden Leaks - 001sky
http://science.dodlive.mil/2013/10/24/i-spy-no-lie/

======
mattkrea
When everyone else is the world is breaking more and more about how invasive
these programs are a .mil blog is reporting otherwise. Hmm..

